# PDF Datei per vbs Script drucken



## Manuel Huber (9. März 2005)

Hi,

ich hab ein kleines Problem, und zwar brauch ich ein Script das mir PDF-Dateien druckt.

Die Datein direkt auf den Drucker zu schieben (per Batch) klappt nicht das PDF speziell "verschlüsselt" ist.
Deshalb dacht ich, ich versuch per Vbs und start mit den Acrobat Reader und druck von da aus. Find dazu aber den Druckbefehl nicht.

Gibts irgendwelche möglichkeiten das zu Realisieren? Es muss halt alles nachher automatisch laufen.


Hoffendlich kann mir jemand helfen!



Gruß


----------

